# Unable to install packages



## wrm (Feb 7, 2013)

I installed 9.1 successfully and then did /usr/sbin/pkg to bootstrap the new package manager. After failing a few times, that finally worked.  But when I now try to install packages I have a problem:


```
# cat /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf
packagesite: [url]http://pkgbeta.freeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest[/url]
# pkg update
Updating repository catalogue
Repository catalogue is up-to-date, no need to fetch a fresh copy
# pkg info
pkg-1.0.2                                       New generation package manager
# pkg install curl
Updating repository catalogue
Repository catalogue is up-to-date, no need to fetch a fresh copy
pkg: Package 'curl' was not found in the repositories
# pkg search -g "*"
poudriere-devel-2.2.99.20121114 Port build and test system
poudriere-2.2                                 Port build and test system
pkg-1.0.2                                       New generation package manager
#
```
 
(note that I typed that lot, so typos can be expected/excused)

I can successfully install ports-mgmt/poudriere but I was expecting to find xorg or something useful...

Any ideas?
Thanks
--
William


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2013)

There is no official pkgng repository, not yet at least.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe the FreeBSD Project can benefit from this.


----------

